# Another aussie species ruined!



## justbrad (Feb 14, 2009)

Found this while was searching for info on Woma's...A Woma x Ball Python ( Wall Python )..... Stunning looking snake but whats next....????


----------



## Kirby (Feb 14, 2009)

black balled python?

bhp X ball.


----------



## Retic (Feb 14, 2009)

And in America of course.


----------



## Kurto (Feb 14, 2009)

this isn't new either, personally I dont mind a good old moon python carpet x scrub !


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 14, 2009)

Stunning?


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 14, 2009)

i want one


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 14, 2009)

Get over it, it's America.


----------



## Renagade (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont think its that attractive at all. carpondos on the other hand...


----------



## NCHERPS (Feb 14, 2009)

This has been posted before.
Whilst I don't condone this type of breeding, it will not have any impact on our Aussie species as it is not a threat to our wild populations, so can't see why so many people jump up and down when snake like these are produced oversea's.

Neil


----------



## James..94 (Feb 14, 2009)

Its a good looking snake..... 
But why would you bother breeding that combination????


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 14, 2009)

its not an aussie species. it wasnt a woma that has been surgically operated. 
its a new breed.

and to be honest, i find it very attractive.


----------



## No-two (Feb 14, 2009)

I think the guy was going to feed the crappy ball python to the woma but then they started mating... total accident


----------



## amazonian (Feb 14, 2009)

draqonfly said:


> its a new breed.


 
Cant wait to read the scientific discovery papers on this one


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 14, 2009)

As much as I loathe hybrids that is attractive. Anyone know if that cross is fertile?


----------



## Barno111 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yer i seen that picture before! I think its a good looking snake but it really does destroy the actual sub species of snakes! I am for the breeding of the so called designers! but as long as they are sold as them and are not sold as the sub species in which they came from! Keep the designers to themselves and the pure bloods to themselves! and very sell one that isnt what it is!


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 14, 2009)

reminds me of caramel mmmmmm 
personally, yet again, i like it ^_^


Nat


----------



## megrim (Feb 14, 2009)

I find it a beautiful looking snake.


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 14, 2009)

amazonian said:


> Cant wait to read the scientific discovery papers on this one



good luck on waiting for it


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 14, 2009)

That's actually nice


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Feb 14, 2009)

i want it


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 14, 2009)

I cant see the appeal in a ball python personally yeah they look great and this is one of the better one's of seen but they are such a boring python, I love how mine slithers round my arms and likes to explore, all the footage Ive ever seen of ball pythons they are always just curled up in a small ball. Its like buying a Ferrari for half a mil but it doesnt go, Id rather buy a $100 dato 180b that goes!!  They are way to small aswell, they look stunted!!


----------



## gozz (Feb 14, 2009)

NCHERPS said:


> This has been posted before.
> Whilst I don't condone this type of breeding, it will not have any impact on our Aussie species as it is not a threat to our wild populations, so can't see why so many people jump up and down when snake like these are produced oversea's.
> 
> Neil


 People jump up and down because someone here will try and produce one and put a bag on there head


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah heres another pic of one:


----------



## LauraM (Feb 14, 2009)

love the look of that.. as someone mentioned its in america its not going to have an impact on our native species or lines (unless some idiot smuggles some in)


----------



## cement (Feb 14, 2009)

Hope they stay in the states.


----------



## dave8208 (Feb 14, 2009)

i am an aussie male ( i think ) .....my dad is aboriginal and my mum is an aussie...... i have a wife who is chineese ....... are all you " baggers " going to talk behind my back about my children ..????????....and say i shouldnt be allowed to have kids....?????..... i hope not.

same ..? ... but different ...?????

is man a major part of evolution ...??...put on earth to ....speed things up a bit ...???.....who knows , eh ????


----------



## PhilK (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't get how they can even breed a woma and ball successfully? They aren't even the same genus.. Is this cross fertile?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 14, 2009)

dave8208 said:


> i am an aussie male ( i think ) .....my dad is aboriginal and my mum is an aussie...... i have a wife who is chineese ....... are all you " baggers " going to talk behind my back about my children ..????????....and say i shouldnt be allowed to have kids....?????..... i hope not.


It doesn't matter if your mum is aussie, your dad is aborginal and your wife is Chinese.. That doesn't make your kids 'hybrids' because you're all the one species. Homo sapiens.. So your argument holds no water mate.

A woma and a ball python are not the same species, nor even the same genus.


----------



## thals (Feb 14, 2009)

le-sigh... Doesn't really do much for me personally, much prefer a pure bred animal. Just hope, like everyone else, that they keep it in the states.


----------



## dave8208 (Feb 14, 2009)

PhilK said:


> It doesn't matter if your mum is aussie, your dad is aborginal and your wife is Chinese.. That doesn't make your kids 'hybrids' because you're all the one species. Homo sapiens.. So your argument holds no water mate.
> 
> you just dont get it , do ya mate.........


----------



## LauraM (Feb 14, 2009)

dave8208 said:


> i am an aussie male ( i think ) .....my dad is aboriginal and my mum is an aussie...... i have a wife who is chineese ....... are all you " baggers " going to talk behind my back about my children ..????????....and say i shouldnt be allowed to have kids....?????..... i hope not.
> quote]
> 
> huh??? snakes and humans are totally different.. say if we introdced ball pythons to the enviroment it would have a disastrous effects im failing to see how humans have this effect or how it has anything to do with a snake forum??


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2009)

what he means is its like crossing subspecies or a jungle with a carpet or a childrens with a stimmy, not a human witha chimp yeah ?

there is valid points on both sides how about we look at the animal for what it is which is a nice coloured snake hybrid or not it is rather pretty .

end of the day it is still a herp that needs TLC and human care


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 14, 2009)

i got an idea, how about you all get the hell over it. its still a snake aint it. is that not why u got into this hobby??? for the love of snakes.


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 14, 2009)

starting to get real sick of these threads all the do is promote the idea of crossing snakes to people who don't know better


----------



## amazonian (Feb 14, 2009)

Pythonking said:


> starting to get real sick of these threads all the do is promote the idea of crossing snakes to people who don't know better


 
Agreed.
And there sure is alot of them out there.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 14, 2009)

dave8208 said:


> you just dont get it , do ya mate.........


Actually I do 

I think it's a very pretty snake, but I'd never breed one myself.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 14, 2009)

hobbo said:


> i want one


 I have three hatchies left and ready to go if your interested.
PM me.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Feb 14, 2009)

i have 1 Q about this. say u cross a woma with a ball like they have done how do you no what temps, size of enclosure ect how do they work this all out?


----------



## cockney red (Feb 14, 2009)

Royal Python = gorgeous.

Woma Python = gorgeous.

Royal x Woma = Silicone tit.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Feb 14, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Royal Python = gorgeous.
> 
> Woma Python = gorgeous.
> 
> Royal x Woma = Silicone tit.


 

and silicone tit =??? insert own words here


----------



## cockney red (Feb 14, 2009)

beardy_boy_6 said:


> and silicone tit =??? insert own words here


Right. Bed! And no tea for you, young man.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Feb 14, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Right. Bed! And no tea for you, young man.


 
bahahaha 

back on topic hmmm its a nice looking snake


----------

